# يــا رب ... يــا يـــســـوع ... نـحـن ســـاهـــرون



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2012)

*يــا رب ... يــا يـــســـوع ... نـحـن ســـاهـــرون ... *​ 
*شــمــوعــنــا مــضـيـئون ..*
*أمــامــك ســاجــدون ....لك صــارخــون ... *
*مــنــك طـالــبــون ... يـــا ربــنــا الــحــنــون ... *
*أنت الــمــســتــجــيــب ... يــا ألــهــنــا الــحــبــيـب *​

*... بــحــق الــصـلــيــب ... *
*كــن لــنــا نــصــيــب ... وأطــفــىء اللــهــيــب ... *​

*والــشــر الـــرهــيــب ... هــب الــســلام ...*
*أمــنــع الاجــــرام *​

*... حــقــق الأحـــلام ... أجــعــل الأيـــام ... خــيـــر ووئــــام ...*​

*الآن وكـــل آوان *​ 
*اميين*​


​​​​


​​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مايو 2012)

امين يا الهنا استمع واستجيب من اجل مراحمك ورافاتك


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> امين يا الهنا استمع واستجيب من اجل مراحمك ورافاتك


 امييين
مرسي ياقمر لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

اميييييييين

صلاة جميلة اوي


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اميييييييين
> 
> صلاة جميلة اوي


 مرسي كتير ياقمرة لمرورك وللتقييم الغالي
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------

